# Repashy superpig/Vitamin A+



## M I K E Y (Mar 26, 2020)

Hello everyone, I’m using Repashy calcium+ every feeding, as well as using Repashy Superpig and Repashy Vitamin A+ once a month I was wondering if Using the superpig and Vitamin A+ twice monthly instead of once monthly would be a better option or if it would be too much, any input is much appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Most folks who supplement additional vitamin A only do it for breeding frogs, since it is otherwise unnecessary. 

Also, Repashy Calcium Plus already contains Superpig in it -- just FYI, I guess.

Personally, I'd aim for a low dose of both Vit A and SP unless you're trying to address some specific issue. If you work in 4 days a month of something other than Calcium Plus, on a feeding schedule of every other day, say, you're skipping the Calcium Plus on more than 25% of your feedings.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I would stick with what you are doing. The only thing that would make me go with more Vit A would be if your frogs were breeding. Superpig is fine once a month.

Mark


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Great product and great advice as well


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I never knew this about superpig in C+ that actually kind of sucks because I was not a fan of superpig in some frogs, especially red frogs as it tended to shift them more to a brownish.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Pubfiction said:


> I never knew this about superpig in C+ that actually kind of sucks because I was not a fan of superpig in some frogs, especially red frogs as it tended to shift them more to a brownish.


Supervite is Calcium Plus without the Superpig in it; Supervite may be the product you're looking for, then. 

I've not heard that about Superpig, though.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Some people have experienced that superpig makes red frogs like red galactonotus more brownish. On the flip side it seems to work good on yellow frogs like Leucomelas to make them more saturated and goldish over pale yellow.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

That is some super interesting stuff. I pay pretty close attention to this stuff with my Red Frog Beach Bastimentos. I don't ever seek to overdose (beyond the recommended once a month) but I always just kind of assumed that Superpig was helpful in the color category. Maybe that's not the case. I have never seen brown in any of my frogs, but I doubt I would notice with my mild to moderate color blindness, anyway. Good info - thanks for sharing.

Mark


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Just to be clear its not brown, its more like brick red instead of bright red on a subtle level, I understand that color is variable and very hard to replicate and also hard to accurately portray online. And the metallic nature of dart frog colors compounds this issue. So its hard for me to describe exactly you sort of have to see it.


----------



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

Pubfiction said:


> I never knew this about superpig in C+ that actually kind of sucks because I was not a fan of superpig in some frogs, especially red frogs as it tended to shift them more to a brownish.


Can you elaborate on this? I thought I had read something by Ed saying that SP was basically _only_ good for red frogs, and was basically useless for blues/yellows?


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

It makes me think, with the deepening yellows to golds, and reds to brickish/brownish that there is melanin being promoted per a carotenoid in it.

In some cases? In some batches?


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Androgynoid said:


> Can you elaborate on this? I thought I had read something by Ed saying that SP was basically _only_ good for red frogs, and was basically useless for blues/yellows?


Well I would say that for blue frogs that would be clearly true as blue is not a pigment but a cell structure for reflecting light. 

other than that I dont know the specifics of how it works or what pigments are in it, this is just an anecdote that I and a few people have noticed. Nothing is wrong with ed saying its only "good" for red frogs, because it did indeed affect them, I just dont thin the effect was what I or many people wanted. Or maybe it works great on orange frogs. I dont know what the story is but I definitely see that frogs coming from certain people, especially in the yellows and oranges are absolutely pale in comparison to others. It could be UV, or it could be superpig.
Its also worth nothing that true yellow may not be affected but what is true yellow? Is it really true yellow or do many yellows have a very small amount of red in them. We know for sure some yellow frogs can be orange or have a gradient, like terribilis.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I seem to remember Doug saying that Repashy's intent with Superpig was less geared toward color enhancement and more geared toward the vitamin/nutrient benefits of the pigment chemicals. That's why I have always used Superpig, but I could certainly be wrong.

Mark


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

Somewhat relevant, or at least interesting. 

Saw this post a couple of days ago on facebook with the below picture.










One frog raised on ranarium Carotenoid Plus the other not.

The one study I am aware of regarding food specifically for dart frogs was on the importance of carotenoids in their diet. More tadpoles succesfully morphed with frogs that were fed fruit flies who were grown in a carotenoid rich media then those that weren't. They did not test for carotenoid supplements but one would think they would be very helpful as well. So regardless of the color of the frog carotenoids somewhere in the frogs diet is a good idea.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Interesting information, but I am inclined to call shenanigans on this. Again, my color perception is not great, especially for reds, but I have never seen a bullseye with colors like the one on the right. None of my bullseyes look like that. The one on the left is beautiful, but the difference they are showing seems to come from comparing with an especially shabby-looking example more than anything else. Again, could just be my old eyes. Thanks for posting it, minorhero!

Mark



minorhero said:


> Somewhat relevant, or at least interesting.
> 
> Saw this post a couple of days ago on facebook with the below picture.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I have certainly seen a massive range of colors on the bullseyes. 
Now I will also fully admit that phone cameras used to take these and monitors we have throw a massive question mark into all this. Combine that with the fact they are pretty rare and there is a ton of uncertainty, most people have never seen 1 let alone many in person. Its all one of the reasons I have always prefered to get my frogs from shows or in person. Color can just get so messed up online. But in this particular picture we at least have the reference of them both being taken in the same picture. 

That orange one with the smear on its back actually looks like a frog someone tried to sell me a long time ago.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Encyclia said:


> I seem to remember Doug saying that Repashy's intent with Superpig was less geared toward color enhancement and more geared toward the vitamin/nutrient benefits of the pigment chemicals. That's why I have always used Superpig, but I could certainly be wrong.
> 
> Mark



Yeah thats why i use it too, and the fact that Rapashy leans in that direction instead of marketing a "Color Pow!" consumer bait further comforts me on his products approach.


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

Encyclia said:


> Interesting information, but I am inclined to call shenanigans on this. Again, my color perception is not great, especially for reds, but I have never seen a bullseye with colors like the one on the right. None of my bullseyes look like that. The one on the left is beautiful, but the difference they are showing seems to come from comparing with an especially shabby-looking example more than anything else. Again, could just be my old eyes. Thanks for posting it, minorhero!
> 
> Mark


I have no idea as to the authenticity of the picture or post. What I've read is that so long as you are feeding a Carotenoid somewhere in the frogs diet then your red colored frogs will keep their red color but if you don't feed a Carotenoid then your frogs will lose their red and never gain it back even if you later switch to Carotenoid rich diet. I have zero personal experience.

But if you are feeding repashy products (superfly, calcium plus, or superpig) then you are in fact feeding carotenoid rich diet as all 3 have carotenoids in their ingredients so your frogs would not suffer from this.


----------

